# Which grooming table arm?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a set up like this...
I love the dual clamps on the bottom and the fold flat for storage arm. I also like that I can flip it out of my way for my older girl who doesn't always need it but when I get the puppy up I just flip it back over. Never had a noose sizing issue, so I think you are good. You just want to make sure you get a long enough arm. You want a good bit below your clamp for a strong arm. Too little and the arm or table will flex as you dog will have more leverage.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

have this arm...very happy with it (A lab I groomed burned through one with a single clamp in no time flat)..


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks! The dual clamp definitely sound like a good idea. How necessary do you think the flip arm is? Also, it looks like arms come in either 36" or 48", I'm assuming I should get the 48"?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the flip arm. My clamp came with the standard "bent" arm and I hated it! I hated it for two reasons. First and probably most important it was too short and it moved too much because my dog had leverage. So, yes I say buy the longer one. Second it seemed to get in the way and was hard to pack. I show so it has to go somewhere in the car. So much easier when it is a long stick not a hook. 
Do you have a show, shop, or supplier near by so you can play with them and see what you like? 

Oh and though almost every sales photo will show the clamp smack I the middle of the front with the arm pointing toward the rear, this is not how I like it. I like mine attached to one side toward the front. In fact at shows I never see Goldens on tables any other way. Here is a pic of what I mean.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Oh and though almost every sales photo will show the clamp smack I the middle of the front with the arm pointing toward the rear, this is not how I like it. I like mine attached to one side toward the front. In fact at shows I never see Goldens on tables any other way. Here is a pic of what I mean.


 Absolutely noticed the same thing. I have to laugh imagining somebody putting it on the side and trying to figure out how to hook their dogs up.  

@OP - Get what you can afford and makes sense long term. 

I ordered a table that came with the arm. With the table, the main spec I had was I wanted wheels on it so I could use it for hauling stuff in and out if needed. The show I went to a couple weeks ago, I had some people stopping and asking me where I got the table from when they saw me squeaky-wheeling past with my stuff.  

I spent a smidge more on my table, but I know people who just get the $100-200 tables from Petedge or are sold on Amazon.com. 

If I had to do it again - I probably would get a table that is adjustable height, only because I worry about the dogs jumping up and off of the table as it is, and it'd be convenient for Jacks if it were lower to the ground.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> If I had to do it again - I probably would get a table that is adjustable height, only because I worry about the dogs jumping up and off of the table as it is, and it'd be convenient for Jacks if it were lower to the ground.


I like this idea too, as I have the same concern. I actually find myself helping my dogs off the table to prevent them leaping off... Glad to hear I'm not the only one who has those concerns.  I got my table when I was starting out in showing 14 years ago, and it's just one of the budget tables that came with an arm (the curved type of arm that doesn't fold down), with just a single clamp. Since I've only had one show dog at any given time, it's been fine for my purposes, though I do admire the more deluxe models - and envy the handlers who have them.


----------

